# Halloween Evites?



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

Where do you usually get them from?

Have you tried Sendomatic?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I usually send them electronically through Evite.com...

Oh, but that snedomatic site looks interesting...I 'll look into that.
Thanks! 

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Am I reading things right on their web site? There's a fee to send your invite to more than four people and sendomatic?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, looks like there's a fee, which pretty much sucks. I amy just stick w/ Evites and import my own picture or something...

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

ewwww. didnt know there was a fee. boo sendomatic.


----------



## mloyless (Oct 4, 2004)

A couple of years ago I decided to put together a web site invitation to my parties. This way I just email a link to the site and all of the party info is on the site. I'm not a computer 'geek' so didn't put a whole lot of effort into the site, but had a lot of fun just using pagemill. I think this helps with the turn out of the party too, because everyone thinks the site is pretty cool so they want to come to the party. I get free webspace with earthlink, so there isn't any additional cost. I include 4 pages on the site - Intro, directions, party information and a haunted story about my house to set the stage.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I've also done a website....it was a big hit. I made an eerie website with Halloween music, costume ideas, directions to the party and gruesome recipe ideas (since I asked everyone to bring a dish to pass.)I emailed everyone the link and the password to enter the site.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

A website is a great idea! I'll have to seriously consider that next year when I have more time!!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------

